# PCB PIER (Miller) 6-18



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Couldn't post this yesterday due to internet failure 

Got to the Pier about 6am again, not much happening then , same as yesterday.
Rigged up and went to floating cigar minnows, saw a few Spanish landed not much else, but it was a nice day but after toasting my self the day before I wasn't inclined to do it again , I learned that I lacked a important pice of essential gear .
A Patio umbrella , shade to take a break under is important I will take care of that.
This afternoon we rented a pontoon boat and had some fum in St. Andrews Bay.
No fish today but had a great time.


----------

